# M&R Fusion Dryer Belt Not Turning



## AGELLC (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello Everyone,


We have an M&R Fusion dryer that we use to cure ink on screen printed t-shirts.


Today, very randomly, the belt stopped turning. The dryer was powered on, set to our standard temperature and belt speed. It was working fine, but the belt just suddenly stopped turning.


Anyone have any ideas of where to begin troubleshooting this?


Thank you!


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

How tight is your belt? Was the belt loaded with shirts when it stopped? Or was it empty ? There is also a number you can call for tech support from M&R ( was 800-736-6431 ) you will need machine model number and serial number before you call


----------



## AGELLC (Feb 21, 2014)

Since I posted this, the screen printer showed me a leak coming from the motor. I got with M&R--the leak within the motor is the problem because it is causing the circuit breaker in the dryer's electrical panel to trip. We have to replace the motor. I appreciate your help! Wrote a detailed explanation on this fix in case anyone with the same issue comes across this thread.


----------

